# Zink im Teich?!



## elektrolurch (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit drei Jahren einen Naturteich der bis letztes Jahr auch gut funktionierte. Dann kamen drei Goldfische. Die sollten nie in den Teich; sind aus dem Bachlauf aber irgendwie in den Teich entwichen und haben in wenigen Tagen für Nachwuchs gesorgt. Die "Eltern" habe ich sofort entsorgt. Den Nachwuchs aber dummerweise für __ Moderlieschen gehalten. Nun, jetzt angel und fisch ich fast täglich, aber ich glaube das ich das wohl nicht mehr in den Griff bekomme. Ich habe hier schon von den "Goldfischproblemen" anderer gelesen und vielleicht versuch ich das mal mit der Taschenlampe in der Nacht...
;-)

Ein anderes Problem ist der neue Steg. Der hat Stützen aus Bankirai-Holz und eine Fundamentplatte aus verzinktem Stahl. Kann es sein das dieses Fundament (eine verzinkte Treppenstufe) die Teichbiologie erheblich verändet? Ich habe weder hier noch in anderen Foren irgendwas darüber nachlesen können.

Oder vielleicht sogar das Holz selber? Es soll aber angeblich nicht behandelt sein.

Das Wasser ist in diesem Jahr ziemlich bräunlich und der Pflanzenwuchs, bis auf die Seerosen, sehr kümmerlich.

Eine Wasseranalyse habe ich noch nicht gemacht.

Grüße

Fred


----------



## Dr.J (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zink im Teich?!*

Hallo Fred,

kannst du mal näher erklären, wie du vor hattest die Goldfische im Bachlauf festzuhalten? 



> Die "Eltern" habe ich sofort entsorgt.


Was bitte verstehst du unter "entsorgt"??



> Nun, jetzt angel und fisch ich fast täglich, aber .....


Was geschieht mit den geangelten Fischen?


----------



## elektrolurch (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zink im Teich?!*

>kannst du mal näher erklären, wie du vor hattest die Goldfische im Bachlauf >festzuhalten? 

Innerhalb des bachlaufs war eine größere Staustufe, die hatte schon die Ausmaße eines Miniteichs (ca. 1x1 m). Bei der Frischwasserzufuhr floß dann aber mal zuviel Wasser über die Staustufe und flutsch waren sie im Teich.
Meine Tochter wollte doch so gerne Goldfische und Papa konnte nicht nein sagen.
;-)
Ich weiß die Idee war ideotisch.

>Was bitte verstehst du unter "entsorgt"??
Ahhh der Tierfreund.

Keine Sorge, der Nachbar hat son Goldfischbassin und freute sich riesig.

>Was geschieht mit den geangelten Fischen?
...auch zum Nachbarn! Die natürliche Population regelt da der __ Reiher.

gruß
fred


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zink im Teich?!*

Hallo Fred,

Willkommen im Forum.

Ich habe mal Tante Google bemüht 


> Zink selbst ist im Wasser erst in sehr hohen Konzentrationen, die kaum zu erwarten sind, giftig. Problematisch sind Begleitprodukte der Zinkkorrosion wie __ Blei und Cadmium, die als natürliche Verunreinigungen im technischen Zink (verzinkte Leitungen) auftreten.


Quelle


http://www.seilnacht.com/Lexikon/30Zink.htm

Ich denke, die Braunfärbung kommt eher vom "Ausbluten" des Holzes.
Spärlicher Pflanzenwuchs kommt meist von fehlenden Nährstoffen. Hast Du zufällig mal Wasserwerte gemessen? Vor allem Ammonium und Nitrat wären interessant.
Hast Du sonst irgend etwas am Teich geändert? Wasserwechsel? Filter eingebaut? ...

Ein Foto wäre auch ganz gut, um sich mal den Pflanzenbesatz in Bezug auf die Teichgröße ansehen zu können.


----------



## elektrolurch (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zink im Teich?!*

hallo annett,

zunächst danke für deine recherche! Also vermutlich ist das verzinkte teil dann nicht schädlich. 

An das ausbluten habe ich auch schon gedacht. Also spärlich ist der pflanzenwuchs nicht unbedingt. Habe das wohl oben falsch beschrieben. D.h. seerosen, unterwasser- und uferpflanzen gedeien schon ganz gut. Aber es gibt ein paar ausnahmen wie z.b. __ seekanne, seegras, unterwasserhahnenfuß...Die wollen nicht so richtig wie in den vorjahren. 

Wasser fülle ich immer regelmäßig nach. Durch den Bachlauf verdunstet doch ne ganze menge. Tja das wasser habe ich nie untersucht/untersuchen lassen. War ja immer alles ok! Ich verwende grundwasser aus nicht großer tiefe (ca. 12 m).

Fotos schiebe ich die tage nach, die kamera liegt noch im kaufhaus eb**.

Liebe grüße aus dem münsterland

fred


----------



## StefanS (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zink im Teich?!*

Hallo Fred,

also an "Ausbluten" denke ich bei Bankirai nicht. Ist mir jedenfalls noch nicht passiert - und ich verwende viel Bankirai. Behandelt sollte es auch nicht sein (wieso auch, im Autoklaven behandelt man primär Weichholz). Allerdings wäre für Deine Zwecke Bongossi (wird im Deichbau verwendet) sicher erheblich haltbarer wenn auch deutlich schwerer zu verarbeiten gewesen. Auch der verzinkte Stahl ist sicher kein Problem.

Warum Deine Pflanzen so kümmerlich wachsen, lässt sich ohne jede Menge weiterer, detaillierter Angaben nicht beurteilen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## elektrolurch (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zink im Teich?!*

hallo,

die brauntrübung bekomme ich vermutlich nur durch vorsichtigen wasseraustausch weg, oder?
Ich will keinerlei Chemie verwenden. Auch einen filter möchte ich eigentlich nicht einsetzen.

grüße
fred

ps.: ich bekomme morgen ne wasseranalyse!


----------



## indianyara (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zink im Teich?!*

Weiß hier jemand, wie man rausbekommt, ob und wieviel Zink im Wasser ist? Geht das mit einem der üblichen 5 Werten? Einen eigenen Test für Zink gibt es ja wohl nicht.


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zink im Teich?!*

Servus

Ich habe Das für Dich bei Tante Google gefunden .


----------



## indianyara (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zink im Teich?!*

liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich immer was mit Teich oder Aquarium dazu geschrieben habe 
puh der Preis ist aber happig...aber danke erstmal...auf der Basis komme ich vielleicht weiter als vorher


----------

